# Difficulty posting...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I seem to have difficulties making a post for some reason on this forum - the problems started a few days ago. Some posts managed to go through but others don't, and I even had to split my last post into 2 posts (it seems I can't post larger then 3 paragraphs anymore, and I even had to edit in paragraphs!) =/

Same thing happens in PM - and I tried clearing out cache/cookies, but this happens on 3 computers now! I wonder what's going on, also, the 3 computers aren't networked so there ain't viruses or anything.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

I am having some problems with posts disappearing. Yesterday I posted something on a topic. I read my answer later, I also read it today. When I just went this evening to that same topic, my answer was gone(it was nothing offensive). Again, no viruses, nobody else knows my username/passwords etc


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

I can tell you exactly where I put my post and it's not there anymore. I was just replying on a thread.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

I will check into this. Notreadytoquit, please pm me where your post was
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

randomdude, are you getting an error message when you post something long?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

No error message, it just stays stuck for a while loading then goes "Problem loading page"


----------

